

No, Dammit, This Is Not The iPad Mini - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/no-dammit-this-is-not-the-ipad-mini/

======
alexrbarlow
I think the author forgets the point of such posts is link bait anyway, to
attract hits and ad revenue...

~~~
wtracy
Yeah. They're not getting paid to report news. They're getting paid to bring
in eyeballs.

